# Youth phesant hunting



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

The Release of pheasants 10/18 at berlin lake area. Does anyone have a clue to what area they release these birds. Also can youth hunt the birds this coming weekend.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Not sure about the area your hunting as to where to hunt, but youth hunters can hunt birds/small game this weekend and next. Good luck!

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## laguna21 (Feb 16, 2010)

The past few years the birds have been pretty much everywhere. Fewtown road area has lots of room. We wait til after lunch to go out and there's not too many people.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Depending on when they do it you may be able to go out and and watch them, or at least see the crates sitting on the ground.

I was hunting Delaware WA about this time last year on a little pond and heard pheasant calling all moring and when the sun came up there were 3 crates within 100 yrds of me. The crates were empty of course.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

there will be birds nearly everywhere. Some stay close to the road but lots of them spread out especially when people start hunting.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. May not make it out until sunday but we will be trying.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I remember as a kid duck hunting the mornings then pounding brush in theafternoons for phesants. Never had a dog so it was difficult, but I got a couple.

We always did Delaware and they the greatest number released, so there were bids to find even without a dog.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

OrangeMilk said:


> I remember as a kid duck hunting the mornings then pounding brush in theafternoons for phesants. Never had a dog so it was difficult, but I got a couple.
> 
> We always did Delaware and they the greatest number released, so there were bids to find even without a dog.


I remember hunting pheasants as kid but back then it was real hunting not just looking for birds that were recently turned loose. I sure miss those days when we had quite a few wild birds to hunt.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

going to take boys out tomorrow and see what we can find. Hope they at least see a few birds


----------



## GABO (Apr 4, 2008)

Well just when I thought my opinion of the wildlife managers in this state couldn't get worse, they did today. Releasing pheasants into hundreds of acres of standing corn thinking that kids might kill them. Come on. Luckily for my son he is 17 and can actually manage his way around. It is frustrating to no end that they don't think things through. And no I don't really care if you are one of them or your family it needs to change. Other than that we found birds.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

Made it out this afternoon after the rain for a few. Only flushed one but my daughter dropped it like a pro, couldn't be happier. Going to try again tomorrow in the afternoon.


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

took my 1 year old beagles out managed to flush 5 and run a couple rabbits. the little bro doubled up with the second bird at around 45 yards pretty cool. 2 shells 2 birds. Flushed one after he had limited and the other 2 went toward me not him.


----------



## jrbird (Jan 16, 2011)

Took my son to berlin sunday. Dogs jumped 1 bird and my boy missed. I thought it was youth only but I seen 2 different adults with guns shooting at birds. Me and my son left after that.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Lots of walking and no luck for us. Good job to the others. Where did you all have the most luck.


----------



## solocam03 (Feb 1, 2009)

Went to Berlin today with a friend and his son, had great dog work bumped the first bird but settled down and held the next 6 for the boy but he had some trouble putting the lead on target. Didn't get any birds but had so much fun his dad had to go back to the truck for more shells! Thought I saw adults with guns today also it's a real shame when people's greed takes opportunity away from the kids! Ps there was a combine out there taking beans down if they finished the last field they started it'll cut the huntable cover in half will make it real tight opening day carefull out there! [email protected]


----------

